

In Support of the lodsys Patent Lawsuit Defendants - alanthonyc
http://wanderingcoder.net/2011/06/02/lodsys-patent-defendants-support/

======
alanthonyc
One idea I thought was great: boycott of East Texas by tech companies, the
larger the better.

